# Blue ram dying.. don't want to lose more. :(



## kendrasahr (Mar 8, 2010)

We just recently had to switch from a 29 gallon tank to a 55 gallon tank in a hurry, due to a problem with the 29 gallon. Before we had to make the switch, we had an ich problem and lost the pleco's, and some cory's and it was treated and the fish seemed to be okay. They made it through the abrupt transfer to the 55 gallon, the tank is set up and is beautiful. All the levels are perfect, the PH, the ammonia, the temperature. The fish seem to be thriving over the past few weeks. 

We have 4 Blue Rams, 5 Julii Cory's, 2 Black Lace Angels, and 2 Koi Angels. 

Today I wake up and one of the Blue Rams is clearly dying. He is doing what I can only describe as somersaults in the water. Fainting, floating upside down, and then coming to and somersaulting again. He has no visible signs of anything that I can see. 

Any idea's what this might be? I would like to save him if I could, although it may be too late... but I need to know what it could be before it spreads.. Any help would be great.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

can you give specific numbers on your water's readings, especially for ammonia and nitrites? oh, and what are you using to test for it? did you put the filter from the 29 on to the new 55, or use the seeded media from it? how long has the filter been running? 

if you just had an ich outbreak there was likely something stressing them out leading up to it. it doesnt sound good for your ram, sorry. it may also be just a freak thing or some sort of acute injury


----------



## kendrasahr (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually forgot I posted here, the ram actually did pass. Pretty sure it was a freak thing, we had just added the four rams to the tank about 4 days prior, and the other three look normal and the rest of the fish are still thriving.

All of our levels are normal except ammonia, I was incorrect in my above statement. Our tap water registers at a very high ammonia level, I have been using Prime but doing a water change is kind of defeating the purpose when the chloramine in the tap water is so high. I am going to start buying water from the local fish store and hoping that rids me of the ammonia problem, which is currently a little over 1.0.

Thanks for your help tho, I think we have it all worked out. I just wish there was an easier way to get my ammonia down other than lugging 10+ gallons of water from the fish store every time I need a water change.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

your tap water ammonia tests 1.0?!?!? 

keep using prime!

what are your ammonia levels in the tank before you do a water change? if you are testing 0's consistently from your tank water, i would keep using the Prime and let your filter take care of it. That is assuming it is a cycled tank/established filter

you could maybe do a large water change, test your tank water the next morning. if you are still testing zero ammonia, i would keep using the tap, no worries. the prime will make it safe until your filter deals with it. as for drinking it myself, i have no idea.

you dont want to get into buying spring water all the time...that would get old fast. you could consider setting up a barrel to collect rain water, but honestly, i think you can use your tap water no worries....that is my opinion, anyway. are the people at the fish store telling you that you ought to buy their water?? dont trust them!


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

i am confused, is your tank water testing at 1.0 also? i thought you were talking about just the tap but i read it again and now i am not sure. if it is, then your tank is not cycled. treating the tap with prime, your filter should be taking care of it pretty quickly and it would give you 0's.


----------

